# امثااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*امثال *​** خير اللحم ما كان حول العظم*
** بيع الدهب واشترى عتب*
** برد الصيف احد من السيف*
** كتر الهرش يطلع البلا*
** قلل طعامك 0000000000000 يجمد منامك*
** شابت لحاهم 0000 والعقل ما جاهم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلوين قوي يا استاذ بيتر

تسلم ايديك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جمال يا بيتر 
تسلم ايدك ياباشا 
مرسىىىىىى على الامثال 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوين قوي يا استاذ بيتر​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك*​
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


* شكرا mikel coco*​


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> جمال يا بيتر
> 
> تسلم ايدك ياباشا
> مرسىىىىىى على الامثال
> ...


* شكرا kokoman*​


----------



## sameh7610 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*امثال حلوة كتير

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *امثال حلوة كتير​*
> 
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


* شكرا sameh7610*​


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*تكمله*​** يا وحشه ......كونى نغشه*
** ايد على ايد ............... تكيد*
** طوله البال ................ تهد الجبال *


----------



## mero_engel (15 نوفمبر 2008)

** يا وحشه ......كونى نغشه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين يا استاذ بيتر *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## vetaa (16 نوفمبر 2008)

> ** شابت لحاهم 0000 والعقل ما جاهم*


 
*هههههههههههههههه*
*جميل وكمان *
*طوله البال تهد جبال صح جدا*

*حلوين يا مستر*
*كالعاده*


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> ** يا وحشه ......كونى نغشه*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوين يا استاذ بيتر *
> ...


* شكرا mero_engel*​


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *جميل وكمان *
> *طوله البال تهد جبال صح جدا*
> 
> ...


* ههههههههههه*
*شكرا vetaa*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
امثال حلوة اوى​


----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> امثال حلوة اوى​


* شكرا swety koky girl*​


----------



## BITAR (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*تابع الامثااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*​** اكفى الزير على غطاه يظهر لك اللى جواه*
** اللى ابوه كلب لازم يعوى*
** اللى تملكه اليد تزهده العين*
** الايد الى متعوده على الاخذ لا تعطى*
** اللى يترك عادته تقل سعادته*


----------



## twety (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> *شابت لحاهم 0000 والعقل ما جاهم*


 
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*عجبتنى دى*
*او دى اللى فهمتها قبل الوصله التانيه*
*هههههههههه*
*شكرا ياسيادة المحافظ*

*فى انتظار باقى الوصلات *


----------



## BITAR (2 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *عجبتنى دى*
> *او دى اللى فهمتها قبل الوصله التانيه*
> *هههههههههه*
> ...


*ايه الذاكرة دى*
* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*طيب لما الذاكره قويه كده*
*فين الصور*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا twety*​


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*الذاكرة فله طبعا*
*ههههههههههههههه*

*بس احيانا تهنج شويه*
*ههههههههههه*
*بس الوحد يشوف حضرتك الاول*
*وبعدين نتكلم *


----------



## zama (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك كتير


----------



## لوقا عادل (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه

مرسي علي تعبك


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*حلوين  بجد يا اخ بيتر
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> شكرا ليك كتير


*شكرا mena magdy said*​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> مرسي علي تعبك


*شكرا لوقا عادل*​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *حلوين بجد يا اخ بيتر​*
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك*_​


* شكرا رامى ايليا*​


----------



## BITAR (2 يناير 2009)

*تابع*​** الجارى فى الخير كفاعلة*
** فى صورة تغنى عن اسطورة*
** اللى عايش على قده يا سعدة*
** شعيرنا ولا قمح غيرنا*
** شىء احسن من لا شىء*
** الخبر المشئوم يوصل بسرعة*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى كتير استاذ بيتر
موضوع جميل وبصراحة امثال جديدة 
اول مرة اسمعها​*


----------



## BITAR (2 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى كتير استاذ بيتر​*
> *موضوع جميل وبصراحة امثال جديدة *
> 
> *اول مرة اسمعها*​


* شكرا بريسكلا*​


----------



## dark_angel (8 يناير 2009)

*جميلة اوى الامثلة دى اول مرة اسمعهم تسلم ايدك عليهم يا استاذ بيتر*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 يناير 2009)

امثال جميلة جداااااااااا
ربنا يباركك يا بيتر ​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *جميلة اوى الامثلة دى اول مرة اسمعهم تسلم ايدك عليهم يا استاذ بيتر*​


* شكرا dark_angel*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> امثال جميلة جداااااااااا​
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا بيتر ​


* شكرا الملكة العراقية*​


----------



## BITAR (13 فبراير 2009)

** صاحب المال ..... قلبه تعبان*
** لك اعداء قال : ماليش قرايب*
** فقر بلا دين .... هو الغنى الكامل*
** فى صورة تغنى عن اسطورة*
** اللى تحتاج اليه انت اسيرة*
** شعيرنا ولا قمح غيرنا*
** الخبر المشئوم يوصل بسرعة*​


----------

